# green screen videos



## hash!! (Jun 19, 2007)

i tried finding some good res green screen videos to play around with, but i cant find any... could anyone help me out?
green screen/blue screen, etc.. anythn would do...
thanks


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Jun 20, 2007)

Which editing sw you have installed? Pinnacle and Avid liquid comes with sample GS footage.

Do you need to test your keyer? I can upload the suitable GS/BS, if you mention the name of your key/matte software.

If you dont' want to specify ur sw name, you can try this:

*www.vimeo.com/clip:416

*vjdv.libsyn.com/index.php?post_id=24665&amp;comments=on

*video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5839716276007582904&sourceid=searchfeed


----------



## hash!! (Jun 26, 2007)

VideoEditingIndia said:
			
		

> Which editing sw you have installed? Pinnacle and Avid liquid comes with sample GS footage.
> 
> Do you need to test your keyer? I can upload the suitable GS/BS, if you mention the name of your key/matte software.
> 
> ...


 
hey..!
im usin premiere at the moment... i thought i'd generally check out the keying options... couldnt find a single high res Green Screen vid, well i guess even chroma key would do... lolz... im no pro at this, but yea, its always nice to try out random stuff... it'd be real cool if you could upload any decent res green screen or chroma key vid... 
thanks again...


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Jun 26, 2007)

hash!! said:
			
		

> hey..!
> im usin premiere at the moment... i thought i'd generally check out the keying options... couldnt find a single high res Green Screen vid, well i guess even chroma key would do... lolz... im no pro at this, but yea, its always nice to try out random stuff... it'd be real cool if you could upload any decent res green screen or chroma key vid...
> thanks again...


 
Man, I have waited 10 days for your reply!!! Hmmm...To check a CHROMA Key, you don't need a video. Just import a high quality Green/Blue screen photo into premiere and play with the matte.

For SD, try this photo: *www.blendernation.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/01/got3d-pic-1.jpg

For HD, you can try this: *www.digitalworlds.ufl.edu/news/2006/06_02_01/ADAMgroup.jpg


----------



## hash!! (Jun 26, 2007)

VideoEditingIndia said:
			
		

> Man, I have waited 10 days for your reply!!! Hmmm...To check a CHROMA Key, you don't need a video. Just import a high quality Green/Blue screen photo into premiere and play with the matte.
> 
> For SD, try this photo: *www.blendernation.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/01/got3d-pic-1.jpg
> 
> For HD, you can try this: *www.digitalworlds.ufl.edu/news/2006/06_02_01/ADAMgroup.jpg


 
hehh.. dude thanks for the links... but i needed decent res vids man... i can manage mugshots cuz i need refs for 3ds-max all the time... i wuz tryin premiere, so i needed a couple of hi/decent res vids to try out human movement, doin whatever in front of a green screen or blue screen, etc.... and then i wanted to try fix up an environment in the background... i hope u get what i mean...


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 27, 2007)

if u want some green screen video then just get the extra videos given with nfs mw black edition dvds...


----------



## hash!! (Jun 27, 2007)

the.kaushik said:
			
		

> if u want some green screen video then just get the extra videos given with nfs mw black edition dvds...


hmmmm... i dont really have the black edition... and neither do i know anyone who's got it... sigh... its a shame.... well, i guess they'd be real kicka$$....


----------

